# 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO



## IGladiatorX (14. August 2015)

*144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*

Hey zusammen,

ich hoffe ich spame in letzter Zeit nicht zu viel mit Fragen.  
Ich benötige einen neuen Monitor welcher 144HZ haben soll bis maximal 300€ sehr gerne auch weniger. Der Alte aus der Signatur wird verkauft.

Gespielt wird fast ausschließlich CSGO, hin und wieder Civ 5 und das wars. Sonst das übliche: Office & Serien schauen.

Ich habe mich schon durch 2-3  ähnliche Threads zu dem Thema gelesen und mir sind dabei relativ günstige 144HZ Monitore aufgefallen. 

AOC 24" LED G2460PQU/BR: https://www.komplett.se/aoc-24-led-...S&assoc=B99EC1DD-959C-4C0C-9D36-284FB69F5D76#

AOC 24" LED G2460PQU: https://www.komplett.se/aoc-24-led-g2460pqu/775713

AOC g2460Fq 24": AOC g2460Fq 24" / 1ms / 2 x HDMI, DP / 144Hz - 3D / Gaming - Bildskärmar - WEBHALLEN.com

Asus 24" LED VG248QE: https://www.komplett.se/asus-24-led...SS&assoc=B99EC1DD-959C-4C0C-9D36-284FB69F5D76

Acer Predator XB240Hbmjdpr, 24": Acer Predator XB240Hbmjdpr, 24" (UM.FB0EE.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

BenQ XL2411Z: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00HZF2JWA?keywords=benq 144hz&qid=1439563824&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1 (wobei ich hier von Problemen mit der Firmware gelesen habe)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch die genauen Unterschiede der drei AOC Monitore kennt? Weil die ja fast identisch heißen bzw. aussehen.
Zusätzlich wenn ihr schon Erfahrung mit einem der Modelle oder mehreren Erfahrung habt lasst mich gerne teilhaben. 
Ich habe z.b. zum ersten AOC in der Liste bereits eine Review von Tom's Hardware gelesen welche gar nicht schlecht ausfiel. 
Eigentlich wollte ich mir den LG 24GM77-B kaufen jedoch ist der fast überall nicht mehr verfügbar oder die Preise sind bereits ins Extreme gestiegen. Da ich zu den wenigsten Modellen richtige Testberichte finden konnte habe ich diesen Beitrag verfasst.


Wenn ihr den Großteil meines Geschwafels überflogen habt einfach die Frage: Welchen würdet ihr Empfehlen???


P.S. Sry das die meisten Links auf schwedische Webseiten führen aber dort werde ich auch einkaufen müssen. Die Spezifikationen sind trotzdem auf englisch.


----------



## blazin255 (14. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*

Test LG 24GM77-B: sehr schneller 144Hz Gaming-Monitor, ohne Lag und mit genialer Overdrive-Abstimmung hab ich auch der ist bombe  Motion 240 rockt alles andere.

Der VG248QE ist nicht Flimmerfrei!
Beim AOC ist das Bild unterste Grenze für mich(Frag mich nach der Bennung aber ich hatte mal nen AOC der 230 Euro gekostet hat mit 144HZ der war unteraller sau frag mich wie man sowas in den Verkauf anbieten kann, kein Plan welches Modell das war aber sowas schlechtes habe ich noch nie gesehen die Firma meide ich seit diesem Vorfall)

Edit: Mein fehler hab den TE Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen Sorry!


----------



## IGladiatorX (14. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*



blazin255 schrieb:


> Test LG 24GM77-B: sehr schneller 144Hz Gaming-Monitor, ohne Lag und mit genialer Overdrive-Abstimmung hab ich auch der ist bombe  Motion 240 rockt alles andere.
> 
> Der VG248QE ist nicht Flimmerfrei!
> Beim AOC ist das Bild unterste Grenze für mich(Frag mich nach der Bennung aber ich hatte mal nen AOC der 230 Euro gekostet hat mit 144HZ der war unteraller sau frag mich wie man sowas in den Verkauf anbieten kann, kein Plan welches Modell das war aber sowas schlechtes habe ich noch nie gesehen die Firma meide ich seit diesem Vorfall)
> ...



 also wenn du ne seite kennst auf dem ich den LG noch zu nem ordentlichen Preis bekomme, dann her damit  Würde den auch am liebsten nehmen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*

Eindeutig den LG. Zum Beitrag AOC meiden. Geh nach Modell und nicht nach Firma.


----------



## blazin255 (14. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*

Der LG ist aber Heftig gestiegen ! 100 Euro mehr als ich ihn gekauft habe wollen die haben!
@Patrick.C klar kann man noch Modell gehen aber ich habe bereits mit Acer und Aoc abgeschlossen, so eine Inkompetenzn ist selten. Wird aber mittlerweile zum standard. 
Ich sag ja nicht das die nur schrott Produzieren (in meinen Augen tun das aber beide Firmen)
Da hat Iiyama nen besseren Ruf als diese beiden "Top Firmen"


----------



## IGladiatorX (14. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*



blazin255 schrieb:


> Der LG ist aber Heftig gestiegen ! 100 Euro mehr als ich ihn gekauft habe wollen die haben!
> @Patrick.C klar kann man noch Modell gehen aber ich habe bereits mit Acer und Aoc abgeschlossen, so eine Inkompetenzn ist selten. Wird aber mittlerweile zum standard.
> Ich sag ja nicht das die nur schrott Produzieren (in meinen Augen tun das aber beide Firmen)
> Da hat Iiyama nen besseren Ruf als diese beiden "Top Firmen"



Ja deshalb, hätte vor ein paar Monaten zuschlagen müssen  
Ich glaube der LG wird auch nur noch abverkauft weil z.B. der amazon Supportmensch meinte die bekommen auch keine neuen Modelle mehr rein.

Kannst du einen 144HZ von Iiyama den empfehlen?


----------



## blazin255 (14. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*

Warte lieber auf ne Spezialisten Antwort   Will hier keine alten Schinken vorschlagen


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*

Wenn de ohne Flickefree klar kommst ist der ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sehr gut einer mit der schnellsten 144Hz Monitore.


----------



## IGladiatorX (14. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Wenn de ohne Flickefree klar kommst ist der ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sehr gut einer mit der schnellsten 144Hz Monitore.



Wie meinst du damit klar kommen? Und das hat nur der BenQ Monitor aus meiner Liste?!


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*

Naja manche bekommen da kopfschmerzen wenn se vor ner flimmerkiste hocken.
Da ist flickerfree ein muss

Der BenQ hat das ja beim rest ka.


----------



## IGladiatorX (14. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Naja manche bekommen da kopfschmerzen wenn se vor ner flimmerkiste hocken.
> Da ist flickerfree ein muss
> 
> Der BenQ hat das ja beim rest ka.



Achso okay ich habe damit eigtl. kein Problem hatte vor meinem jetzigen BenQ einen Samsung der das glaub ich nicht hatte. 
Die AOC Monitore haben auch die Flickerfree Eigenschaft. 

Hat den keiner Erfahrung mit den AOC Bildschirmen? 

Was sagt ihr den zu dem Test? AOC G2460PQU - 24-inch 144 Hz Gaming Monitor Review - Tom's Hardware


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*

Naja was willste da wissen.
Also mein Bro hat nen AOC 144Hz Monitor genauen namen ka glaub das war der aller erste von AOC^^

Ist halt nix besonderes schlichte Verarbeitung das Bild war unter 144Hz auch glas klar was man auf 60Hz da net sagen konnte da gab es mächtig schlieren sollte aber egal sein da er ja wieso auf 144Hz betrieben wird.
Ansonsten Farbtechnisch nix besonderes.
Und der Standfuß ist stocke hässlich^^.


Am besten wär der LG hier gibts noch ein im Warehousedeal bei Amazon.
Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: LG 24GM77-B.AEU 60,9 cm (24 Zoll) LED-Monitor (DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, USB, 1ms Reaktionszeit) schwarz

Den kannst auch nehmen.


----------



## IGladiatorX (14. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Naja was willste da wissen.
> Also mein Bro hat nen AOC 144Hz Monitor genauen namen ka glaub das war der aller erste von AOC^^
> 
> Ist halt nix besonderes schlichte Verarbeitung das Bild war unter 144Hz auch glas klar was man auf 60Hz da net sagen konnte da gab es mächtig schlieren sollte aber egal sein da er ja wieso auf 144Hz betrieben wird.
> ...



Ja den LG wollte ich eigtl. auch nehmen aber in Schweden ist der nirgends mehr verfügbar. 
Ich denke eben das ein von den AOC für meine Absichten ausreichen sollte. (auch wenn die AOC alle gleiche Spezifikationen zu haben scheinen)


----------



## LudwigX (14. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*



blazin255 schrieb:


> Test LG 24GM77-B: sehr schneller 144Hz Gaming-Monitor, ohne Lag und mit genialer Overdrive-Abstimmung hab ich auch der ist bombe  Motion 240 rockt alles andere.
> 
> Der VG248QE ist nicht Flimmerfrei!
> Beim AOC ist das Bild unterste Grenze für mich(Frag mich nach der Bennung aber ich hatte mal nen AOC der 230 Euro gekostet hat mit 144HZ der war unteraller sau frag mich wie man sowas in den Verkauf anbieten kann, kein Plan welches Modell das war aber sowas schlechtes habe ich noch nie gesehen die Firma meide ich seit diesem Vorfall)
> ...



Motion 240 rockt und im nächsten Satz behaupten,  dass ein Monitor unbedingt flimmerfrei sein muss... 
Du weißt aber schon wie Motion 240 funktioniert oder?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*

Damit wird halt Flickerfree ausgehebelt


----------



## wooty1337 (14. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*

Den LG gibts bei uns im expert für 249€  
https://www.expert.de/produkte/unse...4509-monitor-24gm77-b.html?branch_id=20664204


----------



## IGladiatorX (15. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Den LG gibts bei uns im expert für 249€
> https://www.expert.de/produkte/unse...4509-monitor-24gm77-b.html?branch_id=20664204



Du lucker  schick mir den mal rüber


----------



## wooty1337 (15. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*

Musst mal deine PLZ checken, evtl. hat den ja einer in deiner Nähe auf Halde.


----------



## IGladiatorX (15. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Musst mal deine PLZ checken, evtl. hat den ja einer in deiner Nähe auf Halde.



Geht hier in Schweden nicht so gut


----------



## wooty1337 (15. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*

 Okay ^^


----------



## IGladiatorX (15. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*

Also nachdem ich noch ein bisschen mehr über die jeweiligen Monitore gelesen habe habe ich drei in die nähere Auswahl gerückt:

AOC 24" LED G2460PQU/BR bzw. G2460PQU : AOC G2460PQU/BR, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Asus 24" LED VG248QE: ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

BenQ XL2411Z: BenQ XL2411Z, 24" (9H.L9SLB.RBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei dem AOC habe ich meistens gelesen mit etwas Feinabstimmung ist er gar nicht so schlecht was Farben etc. betrifft. Für ihn spricht auch das AOC 3 Jahre Garantie gibt, mir das Design gefällt und ich ihn in Schweden für ~227€ bekomme.

Die anderen Beiden kosten fast identisch wie in DE. Der BenQ macht mich auch an, jedoch habe ich da eben bei amazon über Probleme mit der Firmware gelesen, Keine Ahnung ob das vllt. nur bei den ersten Modellen so war und mittlerweile schon lange geklärt ist bei BenQ. Wen da jemand mehr weiß was da abging oder wo das Problem lag würde ich mich über Comments dazu freuen.

Der Asus ist wahrscheinlich unter den drei der Beste. Ob ich jedoch ohne Flickerfree klar komme kann ich leider nicht mit Sicherheit beantworten. 

Falls jemand noch ganz andere Modelle vorschlagen weiß auch wenn Sie etwas mehr als 300€ kosten, kann er mich vllt. auch überzeugen mehr zu investieren.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*

Im grunde lohnt net mehr für TN 144Hz ausser du möchtest 1 8Bit Tn Panel was aber über dein Budget wär.

Dann nimm den AOC wenn er dir gefällt.
Ansonsten würde ich zum Asus greifen der wirklich ne hammer performance hat mMn der beste 144Hz Monitor im TN bereich den ich hatte.
Das mit flickerfree ist so ne sache das kann dir natürlich keiner abnehmen.
Die entscheidung kannste aber eingrenzen willst du Strobe nutzen sprich Lightboost wo Flickerfree eh ausgehebelt wird wenn aktiv dann kannste auch den Asus nehmen möchtest das net dann nimm den AOC sollte er dann flickerfree sein das weis ich net.

Andere Modelle fallen mir da auch net ein wie gesagt ausser den Asus RoG Swift oder dem  BenQ XL2730Z ansonsten gibts nix besonderes mehr.


----------



## IGladiatorX (16. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Im grunde lohnt net mehr für TN 144Hz ausser du möchtest 1 8Bit Tn Panel was aber über dein Budget wär.
> 
> Dann nimm den AOC wenn er dir gefällt.
> Ansonsten würde ich zum Asus greifen der wirklich ne hammer performance hat mMn der beste 144Hz Monitor im TN bereich den ich hatte.
> ...



Die anderen Modelle sind ja auch alle 27" die du meinst, das ist mir hier zu groß.

Was genau ist denn Strobe bzw. Lightboost? 

EDIT: Ah okay ich denke ich habs verstanden nach ein bisschen rumgoogeln.  
Habe u.a. diese Seite dazu gefunden: How to enable LightBoost on your monitor
Ist der Verlust an Helligkeit/Farben stark oder kann man das bei z.B. CS sowieso vernachlässigen wenn man sowieso noch die Sättigung weit nach oben stellt beim spielen? 

Funktioniert das auch ohne Probleme auch mit AMD Grafikkarten so wie ich eine habe?

Jetzt habe ich noch den Philips 242G5DJEB: Philips 242G5DJEB Test 24-Zoll-Monitor gefunden, welcher in den meisten Tests auch noch gut abschneidet. :S 
Hat jemand zu dem Monitor was zu sagen? Gar nicht so einfach wenn man das maximum an Schnelligkeit für sein Geld haben möchte.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*

Ja das Bild wird mit strobe sehr dunkel und unschön.
Du kannst es zwar heller stellen aber umso heller du das Bild wieder stellst um so weniger bringt strobe.
Ja strobe geht auch mit AMD Karte.

Zum Philips kann ich nix sagen kann ja net alle Monitore gehabt/gesehen habenxD


Nimm doch einfach den AOC so länger wie du schaust wirste immer noch nen anderen Monitor finden und so drehste dich nur im kreis.
Kein Kumpel oder so der vielleicht einen von denen hat wo de mal schauen kannst?


----------



## IGladiatorX (16. August 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ja das Bild wird mit strobe sehr dunkel und unschön.
> Du kannst es zwar heller stellen aber umso heller du das Bild wieder stellst um so weniger bringt strobe.
> Ja strobe geht auch mit AMD Karte.
> 
> ...



Ok danke für die Info zum strobe und generell hier.  

Leider nicht... wie eingangs gesagt ist momentan eher schwer. Ich denke ich werde mit dem AOC gehen. 
Falls doch noch jemand was einzuwenden hat oder ne Empfehlung aussprechen will immer her mit da ich den Monitor erst in ca. 1-2 Wochen kaufen werden.


----------



## IGladiatorX (2. September 2015)

*AW: 144 HZ Monitor bis 300€ für CSGO*

Wie geschrieben habe ich mir den AOC 24" LED G2460PQU/BR zugelegt. Technisch total identisch laut AOC zum AOC 24" LED G2460PQU. Macht auch Sinn, da BR einfach nur für Black&Red steht weil leicht anderes Design.

Ich muss sagen ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Er tut was er soll, da ich hauptsächlich CS:GO spiele. Ich denke wer nach einem günstigen 144HZ Monitor sucht wird damit glücklich. Jedoch muss einem bewusst sein, das es natürlich auch deutlich bessere 144HZ Modelle gibt, welche dann natürlich auch mehr kosten.  Blickwinkel ist nicht so spitze und Farben etwas ausgewaschen jedoch mit etwas mehr Sättigung geht das vor allem da ich bei CS sowieso mit 200% Digital Vibrance/Sättigung spiele.  Habe mich bei der Kalibrierung an die Werte von Toms Hardware gehalten und passt soweit.


----------

